# الشيطان والجن بين المسيحية والاسلام



## Light Of Christianity (26 ديسمبر 2009)

ازيكم اسفة لغيابى الطويل بس عندى سؤال لظرف مريت بيه الفترة اللى فاتت وهو ان احد اصحابى تعب بشدة وكشفوا عليه وطلع مش عندها حاجة فقرروا يعنى يجيبوا شيخ ويعالجوها بالقران المهم الشيخ قال ان عليها جن واللى عليها كافر وفيلم كده (انا مش بؤمن بالحاجت دى )انا سالته على اذا كان فى جن مسلم وجن كافر وهو قالى طبعا فى مسلم ومسيحى ويهودى وملحد واكدلى انه اتعامل مع كل الاصناف دى وان كلهم بيحرقهم بالقران بس انا عايزة اعرف هل المسيحية بتعترف بتعدد طوائف الجن وديناتهم ؟؟ وايه التعليق المسيحى على تحكم القران فى الجن وقدرته على شفاء بعض الناس منه ؟؟


----------



## طحبوش (26 ديسمبر 2009)

في جن اه و في اعمار كمان و اسماء ابونا مكاري يونان من الاباء المتخصصين في هيك امور 

في الاسلام ماشفت شي و المحجبات كثير من المرات بيروحو لعند الاباء و منهم ابونا مكاري يونان لا اعرف مدى صدق الرواية لاني لم اشهد اي حادثة و لا يوجد ؟؟؟!!!!!

و ممنوع نناقش ما يخص الاسلام هنا


----------



## Light Of Christianity (26 ديسمبر 2009)

انا مش عايزة راى الاسلام انا عايزة راى المسيحية فى سلطة الاسلام على الجن 
وميرسى لردك


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (26 ديسمبر 2009)

هيا الاخت بتقصد هل يعترف المسيحيون بالجن

و هل لهم اديان يتبعوها

و شكرا


----------



## My Rock (26 ديسمبر 2009)

أهلاً بالأخت العزيزة No Religion

الكتاب المقدس لا يُعلم عن الجن بالمفهوم الإسلامي. كل ما يذكره الكتاب المقدس عن الجن إنهم أرواح شريرة و ترجمت بإنها جن لكونها اقرب ترجمة لفهم الشرقيين.
بطبيعة الحال لا يوجد أي تعليم عن تعدد مذاهبهم، لانهم كلهم ارواح شريرة ساقطة لا يتبعون ديانة، بل تبعوا الشيطان و عصيانه.
بالنسبة لتحكم القرآن على شفاء الناس منه، فلا نؤمن بصحتها (لعدم رؤيتنا لاي حالة مشابهة) و مهما كانت الحالة، لا نؤمن إنها بسلطان ألهي.

سلام المسيح معك في هذه الأيام المباركة


----------



## Kiril (26 ديسمبر 2009)

المسيحية لا تؤمن بالجن
نؤمن بالملائكة و الشياطين فقط


----------



## طحبوش (26 ديسمبر 2009)

راي المسيحية في ايه ؟؟؟

مريت بيه الفترة اللى فاتت وهو ان احد اصحابى تعب بشدة وكشفوا عليه وطلع مش عندها حاجة فقرروا يعنى يجيبوا شيخ ويعالجوها بالقران المهم الشيخ قال ان عليها جن واللى عليها كافر وفيلم كده 

طب ما انت بتسألي عن المسيحية و رايها بالاسلام و سلطتو ؟

طيب اذا بجد عندهم سلطة ليه بيجو على الكنايس يتعالجو و فيديوهاتهم معباية اليوتيوب ؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!

و انت مش جايبة سؤال عن المسيحية انت جايبة سؤال عن الاسلام 
المسيحية لاتعترف بالاسلام بالتالي بيكون الجواب بكون وصلك .....


----------



## Light Of Christianity (26 ديسمبر 2009)

> أهلاً بالأخت العزيزة no religion
> 
> الكتاب المقدس لا يُعلم عن الجن بالمفهوم الإسلامي. كل ما يذكره الكتاب المقدس عن الجن إنهم أرواح شريرة و ترجمت بإنها جن لكونها اقرب ترجمة لفهم الشرقيين.
> بطبيعة الحال لا يوجد أي تعليم عن تعدد مذاهبهم، لانهم كلهم ارواح شريرة ساقطة لا يتبعون ديانة، بل تبعوا الشيطان و عصيانه.
> ...



اهلا بيك ماى روك 

تمام معاك فى كل اللى انت قولته بس انا مكنتش مؤمنة لحد ماشوفت بعينى وده خلانى اتجنن فعلا لانى انا عقليا حتى بعيدا عن المسيحية غير مقتنعة بالكلام ده عشان كده انا فى حالة صدمة ومش فاهمة ؟؟ 

بلاش اقول لحضرتك انه حصل وانا شوفته ولكن افترض جدليا انه حصل وتم شفاء احد بالقران ماهو موقف المسيحية من ذلك ؟؟ بمعنى هل ده يرفع من القران فى شئ ؟؟ ام ان قدرة الشخص ذاته المتعامل مع الجن او الروح الشريرة فى هذه الحالة هى الحاكمة ؟؟ وهل تعترف المسيحية بقدرة بعض الاشخاص على اخضاع جن لامرهم ؟؟ 

وانا عارفة ان الموضوع كله خيالى نوعا ما بس يشهد ربنا انى اكتر واحدة هتجنن لانى عشته كواقع 
وميرسى ليك


----------



## Light Of Christianity (26 ديسمبر 2009)

> المسيحية لا تؤمن بالجن
> نؤمن بالملائكة و الشياطين فقط



ميرسى ليك 



> طب ما انت بتسألي عن المسيحية و رايها بالاسلام و سلطتو ؟
> 
> طيب اذا بجد عندهم سلطة ليه بيجو على الكنايس يتعالجو و فيديوهاتهم معباية اليوتيوب ؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



يااستاذى الفاضل ممكن يطلع مليون واحد يشكك فى اليوتيوب انا بتكلم فى موقف مريت بيه وعايزة راى المسيحية ومش اقصد اى شئ من ورائه غير توضيح الامر كله بالنسبة ليه لانى صدمت من فكرة انه حد يشفى بالقران ؟؟ ياريت تفهم كلامى وتتناقش باسلوب اهدى من كده


----------



## NEW_MAN (26 ديسمبر 2009)

no religion قال:


> بلاش اقول لحضرتك انه حصل وانا شوفته ولكن افترض جدليا انه حصل وتم شفاء احد بالقران ماهو موقف المسيحية من ذلك ؟؟ بمعنى هل ده يرفع من القران فى شئ ؟؟ ام ان قدرة الشخص ذاته المتعامل مع الجن او الروح الشريرة فى هذه الحالة هى الحاكمة ؟؟ وهل تعترف المسيحية بقدرة بعض الاشخاص على اخضاع جن لامرهم ؟؟


 
اختي الفاضلة :

لم يزعم اي من معالجين القرآن انه يخرج الشيطان ، هو فقط يعقد معه معاهدة ، او يجعل الشيطان يسلم (اذا ضحك عليه وقال له انه كافر او مسيحي او يهودي ).

الحقيقة التي اعتقد انك رأيتيها بعينيك ، ان المعالج لم يحاول اخراج الشيطان ، فهذا السلطان اعطاه المسيح للمؤمنين باسمه فقط ، ولم يزعم احد المسلمين انه يخرج الشياطين ، لانهم ببساطة ليس لهم سلطان بهذا .


----------



## My Rock (26 ديسمبر 2009)

no religion قال:


> اهلا بيك ماى روك
> 
> تمام معاك فى كل اللى انت قولته بس انا مكنتش مؤمنة لحد ماشوفت بعينى وده خلانى اتجنن فعلا لانى انا عقليا حتى بعيدا عن المسيحية غير مقتنعة بالكلام ده عشان كده انا فى حالة صدمة ومش فاهمة ؟؟
> 
> ...



الأخت العزيزة، من جديد مرحب بك فعلاً
بالنسبة للتعامل مع الأوراح الشريرة، فالكتاب المقدس يُعلمنا ان هناك تعامل بسلطات بشرية فاسدة حتى، و يعلمنا أيضاً إن هذا الدرب موجود لكنه أسود و مرفوض، بمعنى التعامل مع الأرواح الشريرة هو وارد و غير مقتصر على طرد الأرواح بواسطة سلطات دينية و روحانية.
معنى كلامي، انه من الممكن أن يكون هناك طرد روح شريرة من جسم بشري من خلال شيخ تعامل بالقرآن، لكن أؤمن إن هذا التعامل هو تعامل بشري مع الأرواح و ليس سلطة روحية دينية إلهية.
أضيف الى ذلك العامل النفسي في بلداننا الشرقية المتأثر بالدين بصورة عامة، سواء مسلم ام مسيحي.
خصم الكلام، نظرتي لاي تعامل هو كأي تعامل ذكره الكتاب المقدس و نهى عنه (حاله كحال الحجاب و التعاملات الاخرى) و هو بطبيعة الحال لن يؤكد على صحة عقيدة و منهج حياة.
أحب أن الفت نظرك الى إختلاف كبير بين شفاء المرضى من الارواح الشريرة بين المسيحية و الاسلام، فعندنا هذه كموهبة عند البعض تُصاغ فيها اوامر بإسم المسيح لطرد الأرواح الشريرة، اما الاخر فبواسطة كتاب و اشياء آخرى، اي الفرق في الأول بسلطان المسيح، و الاخر بتعاملات آخرى و ليس بسلطان شخص.

الموضوع صعب أن نحكم عليه بقوانين منطقية، لانه شئ فوق الطبيعي، لكن كتجربة شخصية، المعجزات لم تكن سبباً في ميولي للإيمان بأي عقيدة.. أعتقد انك فاهمة قصدي..

سلام و نعمة


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (26 ديسمبر 2009)

الايمان عن طريق ال reason و قوه الحجه اقوي بكتير من الايمان عن طريق المعجزات بس احيانا التانيه مطلوبه

و شكرا


----------



## Light Of Christianity (26 ديسمبر 2009)

> الأخت العزيزة، من جديد مرحب بك فعلاً
> بالنسبة للتعامل مع الأوراح الشريرة، فالكتاب المقدس يُعلمنا ان هناك تعامل بسلطات بشرية فاسدة حتى، و يعلمنا أيضاً إن هذا الدرب موجود لكنه أسود و مرفوض، بمعنى التعامل مع الأرواح الشريرة هو وارد و غير مقتصر على طرد الأرواح بواسطة سلطات دينية و روحانية.
> معنى كلامي، انه من الممكن أن يكون هناك طرد روح شريرة من جسم بشري من خلال شيخ تعامل بالقرآن، لكن أؤمن إن هذا التعامل هو تعامل بشري مع الأرواح و ليس سلطة روحية دينية إلهية.
> أضيف الى ذلك العامل النفسي في بلداننا الشرقية المتأثر بالدين بصورة عامة، سواء مسلم ام مسيحي.
> ...



فهمت كل اللى تقصده ماى روك ميرسى ليك ولتعبك


----------



## My Rock (26 ديسمبر 2009)

truthseeker5 قال:


> الايمان عن طريق ال reason و قوه الحجه اقوي بكتير من الايمان عن طريق المعجزات بس احيانا التانيه مطلوبه
> 
> و شكرا



تعتمد على المجتمع يا اختي
مثلاً في أوربا المعجزات التي نراها في الشوارع (في حالات خاصة طبعاً و ليست يومية) ليست معجزات أخراج شياطين، بل شفاء مرضى من مرض خبيث او عاهة الخ.
الفارق في تطبيق الشفاء، لم و لن نرى في حياتنا يوماً مسلما في الشارع يشفي أو ينتهر روح شريرة في العلن، بينما في المسيحية الشفاء موهبة مُعطاة بالروح القدس للبعض، و كله يحدث بصورة علنية لا في الخفاء لسبب نعرفه جميعنا


----------



## Light Of Christianity (26 ديسمبر 2009)

> الايمان عن طريق ال reason و قوه الحجه اقوي بكتير من الايمان عن طريق المعجزات بس احيانا التانيه مطلوبه
> 
> و شكرا



ميرسى ليك يا truth seeker وطبعا الاهم انى اقتنع عقليا بالدين المعجزات بتدى دافع معنوى واحساس انك على الطريق الصح بس مش هى الاساس اكيد

ميرسى ليك


----------



## My Rock (26 ديسمبر 2009)

بالمناسبة، الاختان No Religion و truthseeker5 من خلفية متقاربة و كثيراً ما تذكرني مواضيعكم و طريقة تفكيركم ببعضكم

صلاتي لاجلكم، ان يقود الرب خطواتكم و يرشدكم للحق مهما كان و اينما كان.

الرب يحفظكم من كل شر و شبه شر


----------



## apostle.paul (26 ديسمبر 2009)

انا هقول قصة حقيقة حصلت قدام عينى وانا حوالى 16 سنة
كان لينا جار كان كل فترة بيعانى من صرع ومكنش فى حاجة عضوية معروفة ورجحو انه مرض نفسى وكان من عائلة مرموقة جدا ومكنوش معترفين بالكلام دا واعتبروه دجل
وواحد اشار عليهم بانه يجيب شيخ يقراله قران وفعلا جابوا شيخ وابتدى يقرا سورة يس وحالته بقيت اسوا من الاول 
وجه كذا مرة وكل مرة حالته بتبقى اسوا من الاول وجاله كذا شيخ كانوا بيقولوا انهم يقدرو يخرجوا شياطين ولا واحد فيهم قدر يعمل حاجة ولشيخ نفسه لما عجز انه يعمل حاجة قال لو عندكوا واحد مسيحى خليه يجيب خوصة من الكنيسة ويرشها بالية وحطوهاعليه او ودوه لاى قسيس
والجملة دى منستهاش لان الشيوخ اللى بيقولوا انهم بيخرجوا شياطين غالبا بيتعاملوا مع شياطين 
وفعلا ودينا الشخص دا لدير واحد مسيحى ايامها نظم الموضوع دا بس انا مكنتش معاهم بس اللى عرفته انه اتبهدل والشيطان نطق على لسان الراجل وقال كلام غريب اللى فاكره منه حسب محكولى
سبونى فى حالى   مش كفاية اللى بتعملوه معايا 
وشيل الصليب دا من عليا
وبطل قراية مزامير لان اللى عرفته ان اللى كان بيتعامل مع الشخص دا كان ماسك كتاب وبيقرا منه مزامير 
وفعلا الراجل دا ارتاح وانا اعرفه شخصيا
فغالبا اكتر الشيوخ دجالين اذا كان رئيسم محمد نفسه ركبه شيطان وكان بينطق على لسانه
القصة دى من اهم الاسباب اللى خلتنى ابحث واشوف ايه سر عظمة اسم المسيح اللى بيرعب الشياطين


----------



## طحبوش (26 ديسمبر 2009)

بالفعل كلام نيومان مزبوط انا دلوقت تذكرت بالفعل مش بيخرجو الشياطين بيعملو معاهدة صح صح صح 
بقلو ما تأذيهوش و بيناقشو بهداوة مش زي ابونا مكاري بيقول للشيطان اخرس و اسكت .....
بالفعل مزبوط معاهدة


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (26 ديسمبر 2009)

صح يا ماي روك

الخلفيه واحده

بس انتي يا نو ريليجن بنيتي ايمانك و ابتديتي تؤمني عن طريق معجزه زي دي

انا بقي اسبابي اكبر اوي اوي اوي

بس مش تتقال دلوقت

كل شئ بوقته حلو

المهم انه مبني طوبه طوبه علي القراءه و تفنيد الشبهات و الحجه العلميه

و الاطلاع الواسع

المطلع المتبحر بيبقي عنده الثقافه الي تحميه من التغرير و الخداع

للاسف محدش عنده وقت يطلع.....

شكرا لك ماي روك 

دمت بخير و امان


----------



## Light Of Christianity (26 ديسمبر 2009)

> انا هقول قصة حقيقة حصلت قدام عينى وانا حوالى 16 سنة
> كان لينا جار كان كل فترة بيعانى من صرع ومكنش فى حاجة عضوية معروفة ورجحو انه مرض نفسى وكان من عائلة مرموقة جدا ومكنوش معترفين بالكلام دا واعتبروه دجل
> وواحد اشار عليهم بانه يجيب شيخ يقراله قران وفعلا جابوا شيخ وابتدى يقرا سورة يس وحالته بقيت اسوا من الاول
> وجه كذا مرة وكل مرة حالته بتبقى اسوا من الاول وجاله كذا شيخ كانوا بيقولوا انهم يقدرو يخرجوا شياطين ولا واحد فيهم قدر يعمل حاجة ولشيخ نفسه لما عجز انه يعمل حاجة قال لو عندكوا واحد مسيحى خليه يجيب خوصة من الكنيسة ويرشها بالية وحطوهاعليه او ودوه لاى قسيس
> ...



على فكرة  احنا جبنالها شيخ فى الاول عادى من الجامع ومعرفش يعمل حاجة كان بيقرا قران وكانت بتتعب زيادة واللى روحنالو االاخير اللى عالجها كان متمكن يعنى ومعروف انه بيعالج ومشهور عشان كده انا سالت ماى روك هل سلطة وقدرة المعالج بتاثر ؟؟ 

وبجد ربنا يباركلك شمس الحق انك شاركتينا بالموقف ده ميرسى ليكى


----------



## NEW_MAN (26 ديسمبر 2009)

no religion قال:


> على فكرة احنا جبنالها شيخ فى الاول عادى من الجامع ومعرفش يعمل حاجة كان بيقرا قران وكانت بتتعب زيادة واللى روحنالو االاخير اللى عالجها كان متمكن يعنى ومعروف انه بيعالج ومشهور عشان كده انا سالت ماى روك هل سلطة وقدرة المعالج بتاثر ؟؟
> 
> وبجد ربنا يباركلك شمس الحق انك شاركتينا بالموقف ده ميرسى ليكى


 

السؤال : هل المعالج الاخير ، اخرج الشيطان ام اجرى معه معاهدة فقط ؟؟؟

ارجو الاجابة من فضلك .

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1769965&postcount=10


----------



## Light Of Christianity (26 ديسمبر 2009)

> صح يا ماي روك
> 
> الخلفيه واحده
> 
> ...



دى مش معجزة على فكرة ده موقف عادى يعنى انا مش معتبراه معجزة وانا مؤمنة من فترة على فكرة 

واكيد البحث والاقتناع العقلى هما الاساس وميرسى ليكى


----------



## Light Of Christianity (26 ديسمبر 2009)

> السؤال : هل المعالج الاخير ، اخرج الشيطان ام اجرى معه معاهدة فقط ؟؟؟
> 
> ارجو الاجابة من فضلك .



اسفة يانيو مان مشوفتش المشاركة الاولى 
بس انا مش فاهمة المعاهدة يعنى ايه ؟؟ انا اللى اعرفه انه الاول اتكلم بلغة غريبة كده وبعدين قاله اسم وعايز ايه منها وفضل يقوله اخرج بدل مااحرقك وانت عاارف انى اقدر احرقك وقال صلوات غريبة فالتانى قاله هخرج قاله اخرج من مكان مادخلت وبس ده المجمل فهمنى يعنى ايه المعاهدة وانا اقولك قال ولا لا لانى مش عارفة


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (26 ديسمبر 2009)

يا لهوي هوا عمل كدا الراجل ههههههههه

انا خايفه ليكون رئيس الشياطين بيخرج الشياطين بنفسه 

انتوا رحتوا لمين اساسا ؟؟؟؟

تقبلي احترامي و تحياتي اختي

و شكرا


----------



## NEW_MAN (27 ديسمبر 2009)

no religion قال:


> اسفة يانيو مان مشوفتش المشاركة الاولى
> بس انا مش فاهمة المعاهدة يعنى ايه ؟؟ انا اللى اعرفه انه الاول اتكلم بلغة غريبة كده وبعدين قاله اسم وعايز ايه منها وفضل يقوله اخرج بدل مااحرقك وانت عاارف انى اقدر احرقك وقال صلوات غريبة فالتانى قاله هخرج قاله اخرج من مكان مادخلت وبس ده المجمل فهمنى يعنى ايه المعاهدة وانا اقولك قال ولا لا لانى مش عارفة


 
المعاهدة هي طلب بين المعالج والشيطان بعدم ايذاء الشخص المريض ، 

السؤال الان ، يعني ايه اخرج من مكان مادخلت ؟؟ واذا كان لديك القدرة على حرقه ، فلماذا لم يحرقه وينتهي الامر ، هل هو تعاطف معه مثلا ؟؟ ولماذا تعاطف معه وهو يؤذي المريضة ؟؟

سؤال كمان ، عندما كان يتكلم بلغة غريبة ، هل كان الشيطان يرد عليه بالعربية ام بنفس اللغة الغريبة ؟؟

وهل تم علاجها فعلا بعد ذلك من الاعراض التي كانت تنتابها قبل ؟؟


----------



## Light Of Christianity (27 ديسمبر 2009)

> يا لهوي هوا عمل كدا الراجل ههههههههه
> 
> انا خايفه ليكون رئيس الشياطين بيخرج الشياطين بنفسه
> 
> ...



ما انا قولت شيخ الجامع مش جاب نتيجة وراحوا لواحد مشهور من اللى الناس عارفينهم وقبل مايودوله البنت راحلوا اهلها وهما قالولنا يعنى لانهم رجعوا ما امنين انه هو العلاج فى اليوم ده بس قالولوا اسمها باسم مامتها وده فتح المصحف وقرا اول جزء من سورة يس وبعدين قالهم عليها جن كافر وحاكلهم شكلها بالظبط وايه اللى بتعمله وتعباهم فى ايه وانهم راحوا بيها لدكاترة وحتى انهم راحوا يعالجوها عند واحد فى الاول قالهم عليها ؟؟ بصراحة انا اندهشت من قدرته عشان كده حبيت اعرف هل ممكن اخضاع الجن لامر حد  وخصوصا انه بينفى وبيقول ان دى قدرات من ربنا لشدة ايمانه وانه شيخ تقى فمش بيخاف من الجن


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (27 ديسمبر 2009)

يا ااااااااااااااااا بطلوا تودوها احسن يركبها اكتر من كدا شياطين كمان

تقبلي احرتامي اختي انا لا استهزء بس بجد خايفه لتسوء اكتر

و شكرا


----------



## طحبوش (27 ديسمبر 2009)

وبعدين قالهم عليها جن كافر وحاكلهم شكلها بالظبط وايه اللى بتعمله وتعباهم فى ايه وانهم راحوا بيها لدكاترة وحتى انهم راحوا يعالجوها عند واحد فى الاول قالهم عليها ؟؟

بس ده كلمه فقط فين الشفاء 
الجن لما بيجي للانسان نوبات بسبب الجن بيتكلم الجن من خلاله مع كل الناس فين المشكلة ؟؟؟؟؟
فين الشفاء


----------



## طحبوش (27 ديسمبر 2009)

يعني اتكلم مع الجن بس فين الشفاء ؟؟


----------



## Light Of Christianity (27 ديسمبر 2009)

> المعاهدة هي طلب بين المعالج والشيطان بعدم ايذاء الشخص المريض ،
> 
> السؤال الان ، يعني ايه اخرج من مكان مادخلت ؟؟ واذا كان لديك القدرة على حرقه ، فلماذا لم يحرقه وينتهي الامر ، هل هو تعاطف معه مثلا ؟؟ ولماذا تعاطف معه وهو يؤذي المريضة ؟؟





> سؤال كمان ، عندما كان يتكلم بلغة غريبة ، هل كان الشيطان يرد عليه بالعربية ام بنفس اللغة الغريبة ؟؟


انا صدقنى كنت مرعوبة مفكرتش فى اللى بتقول عليه ده فكرة ان شيطان قدامى كانت كفيلة بانى مسالش اى حاجة 
بس انا مفهمتش حاجة من اللى حصل وهو كان بيضحك كتير على فكرة خصوصا فى الاول لانه مكنش بيرد فاما قاله هحرقك وانت عارف انى اقدر احرقك ضحك (بجد مش عايزة افتكر لانى بترعب من الفكرة ) اما كان بيتكلم بلغة غريبة كان بيرد عليه بلغة غريبة برده وهو قالنا دى لغة الجن لانه بعد ماخلصت الجلسة ادانا حاجات ملفوفة وجواها بخور وقال تبخروها بيها فواحدة قالتله ده حجاب قاله ده بخور فى ورق مكتوب بلغة الجن 




> وهل تم علاجها فعلا بعد ذلك من الاعراض التي كانت تنتابها قبل ؟؟



بص هى مش زى الاول بس الاعراض اه خلصت يعنى بتنزل الكلية دلوقتى وكده بس كلامها قل ساعات مش مركزة كتير كده يعنى بس هو بيقول البخور هيجيب نتيجة بعد فترة ونقرا عليها قران باستمرار وهترجع زى الاول؟


----------



## Light Of Christianity (27 ديسمبر 2009)

> يعني اتكلم مع الجن بس فين الشفاء ؟؟



ماهو قالوا انا هحرقك وبدا يقول صلوات غريبة زى ماقولتلك مش فهمناها لانه كان بيقول كلام بسرعة قاله خلاص انا هخرج وهو قاله اخرج من مكان مادخلت ومحدش يسالنى المعنى لانى مش فاهمة وبعدها هى اغمى عليها وهو قال انها خفت كده وبعدين موضوع البخور وكده


----------



## Light Of Christianity (27 ديسمبر 2009)

> في جني تقوليلو هحرقك يضحك ؟؟؟انت شفتي انت كاتبه ايه
> اذا قلو كده ده لازم يبكي


انا اعمل ايه طيب ده اللى حصل انا مش بثبت حاجة ضد المسيحية انا بسال فى موقف شوفته 
 



> دي ما بتدخلش مخ حد يعني لو ما كنش جني هيفهم عليه ازاي ؟؟؟.....
> بعدين انا ما شفتش مدرسة لتعليم لغة الجن انت شفتي ؟؟؟


ههههههههههههه لا ولا اانا بس هو  طاعه وخرج ومش لازم انها تكون لغة الجن هو ممكن بيضحك علينا لزوم الشغل بس التانى رد عليه بنفس طريقته
 



> هو الجن لو كان حضرتو له سلطان عليه عايز جلسات هي جلسة وحدة
> اذا كان ما بيديه اوامر من الملك فيطرد عبده بمجرد قراءة الامر من الملك
> و لكن لان ما يملك ليس من الملك فهو قرار من عبد لعبد اخر لا سلطان له عليه



ميرسى ليك على مشاركتك بس احب اوضح نقطة اساسية انا اما عملت الموضوع اولا البنت مش اتعالجت بالمعنى العادى بس يعنى هديت على الاقل وبقت تخرج وتيجى وتروح فده دليل على الشفاء يعنى فحبيت اعرف هل ممكن للقران ان يكون له قدرة على الشفاء واما انا ركزت شوية حسيت انه سلطة المعالج كانت اقوى وخصوصا اننا وديناها لشيخ عادى فى الاول قرا قران وبس ومحصلش حاجة وبالتالى سالت هل شخصية المعالج وسلطته ليها تاثير وهل يمكن لشخص ان يخضع جن لامره ؟؟ 

وتمت الاجابة بشكل وافى من جميع الاخوة فربنا يبارككم جميعا ليس هدفى من الموضوع التحدث فى الاسلاميات او اثبات شئ يخص الاسلام بس مجرد اساله لموقف مررت بيه 

ميرسى ليكم


----------



## My Rock (27 ديسمبر 2009)

الاحبة في المسيح
اسمحوا لي بحذف الردود الاخيرة لانها تصب في مجرى اخر
الاخت سألت و فهمت، لا داعي لتطويل الموضوع أكثر من ذلك


----------



## Strident (27 ديسمبر 2009)

من النعم التي يعطيها لنا يسوع هي عدم الخوف من الأعمال الشيطانية حتى لنكاد ننسى أصلاً أنها موجودة إذ أنها لا يمكن أن تؤثر فينا...


----------



## amerjz76 (29 ديسمبر 2009)

*سلام ونعمه للجميع ارجو ان تقبلو فكرتي بالموضوع انا اتوقع انو القران لا يشفي هيي فقط امور نفسيه وسحر وتلاعب بالكلمات لا اكتر ايضا تلاعب بنفسيه المريض انا صدقا لا اومن بهذه الامور وحدث امامي مثل هاي الامور لكن انا بصراحه اوومن بموضوع الحسد واكما يقولون (العين) لكن عندي ايمان بان المومن بالمسيح وكلام الرب يجب الا يخاف من هذه الامور اطلاقا على الرغم من اني عانيت منها كثيرا 
تمنياتي لكم بالنجاح وربنا يباركم*


----------



## Light Of Christianity (29 ديسمبر 2009)

ميرسى ليكم johnnie و amerjz 76 على الردود الجميلة


----------



## new_osamah (29 ديسمبر 2009)

يا جماعه مفيش كلام من ده 

ومع احترامي لحضرتكم جميعا كل ده دجل ونصب


----------



## فتاة الغموض (29 ديسمبر 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

في البداية أنا حابة أحكيلكم  اني مسلمة 
شفت موضوع الأخت فحبيت أشاركم فيه 
وإن شاء الله بتتقبلو مشاركتي بكل صدر رحب 
وما بتحذفه مشاركتي فقط لأني مسلمة ولست مسيحية

أنا قرأت السؤال وقرأت جميع الردود ع هذا السؤال 

لما حكت الأخت انه تم شفاء المريضة ولو انه مو بشكل كلي تم الشفاء 
أولا  : القرآن له مقدرة كبيرة ع اخراج الجن من جسد الانسان ومو أي شخص بيقدر ع هذا الشي 
لما شافها بالبداية شيخ مسجد عادي وما قدر يشفيها وبعدين شافها شيخ تاني وبحمد الله استطاع شفائها هذا لأنه الشيخ الأخير كان متمكن من القران بشكل كبير وكان باستطاعته اخراج الجن من جسد هذه الفتاة 
الشيخ في البداية قرأ قرآن وآيات من سورة يس  كما انه  تكلم مع الجن  وحكالو انه قادر ع حرقه  اذا ما خرج من مكان ما دخل 
الشيخ لما يجي يتحاور مع الجن وهو في جسد أي شخص  بحاول بأي طريقة انه يخرج من مكان محدد وما يخرج من أماكن أخرى ممكن انها تؤذي هذا الشخص 

فلما حكاله اخرج من مكان ما دخلت كان يقصد انه يخرج الجن من إصبع القدم الكبير ( الإصبع الكبير في القدم ) 
وحاول انه يردعه عن الخروج من أي مكان آخر مثل العين أو الأذن أو الفم 
لأنه اذا خرج من إحدى هذه المناطق راح يسبب ضرر لهذه الفتاة أو لأي شخص يتسلط عليه الجن 
فمثلاً اذا خرج من العين راح يسبب  فقدان لنظر الشخص  ( الفتاة) 
واذا خرج من الأذن راح يسبب في فقدان سمع الشخص ( الفتاة )
واذا خرج من الفم وهذا أخطر مكان راح يسبب موت الشخص ( الفتاة )

أتمنى اني قدرت أفيدكم بشي 

في أمان الله سبحانه و تعالى ورعايته
*​


----------



## kemonet91 (29 ديسمبر 2009)

أختى لا أحد يحذف مشاراكته لمجرد انه مسلم...فلست انت المسلمة الاولى فى المنتدى
 أولا:المسيحية لا تؤمن بالجن والسحر.....إنما تؤمن أن كل ذلك هو أعمال شيطانية
ثانيا: لا اعلم موقف الاسلام من الجن ولكن ثقتى ان الاسلام ليس له سلطان على هذه الارواح...ان كان كذلك لماذا يذهب المسلمون لكثير من الشيوخ ثم يلجأون الى أبونا مكارى ليشفيهم؟؟؟؟؟....أين الشيوخ

ثم ما دليلك على أن الشيوخ يقدرون على اخراج الشياطين (او الجن بمفهومكم)​


----------



## فتاة الغموض (29 ديسمبر 2009)

*أخي ما هو الدليل الذي تريده 

أولا المنطقة الي أنا منها ما فيها الا مسلمين وهي بلدة صغير يعني أي شي بيصير مع أي شخص كل البلدة بتعرف فيه 
وحصل كتير حالات مس الجن للإنسان وتم اخراج الجن من هؤلاء الأشخاص من قبل شيوخ وبالقرآن الكريم 
ومتل ما حكيت في البداية المنطقة الي أنا منها ما فيها مسيحين والي عالجوهم شيوخ وعالجوهم بالقرآن ولم يلجأوا لأي مسيحي لعلاجهم 

*​


----------



## فتاة الغموض (29 ديسمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

حكت الأخت صاحبة السؤال انه الفتاة الي تم اخراج الجن منها ما شفيت بالكامل وبشكل كلي الا أنها وبعد علاج الشيخ لها استطاعت الخروج من منزلها الى الكلية مثلا ً*

*هنا أود أن أوضح شيئاً *
*الانسان بعد اخراج الجن منه يبقى هناك تأثير عليه فقد يشعر الانسان بصداع شديد *
*ويبقى في دماغ الانسان شحنات كهربائية تؤثر على عمله وقد يصاب بالأمراض *

*خلاصة قولي بأن الانسان يبقى متأثرا بما مر به*

*تقبلوني 
وتقبلو مداخلتي بصدر رحب

**في أمان الله سبحانه وتعالى ورعايته*​


----------



## طحبوش (29 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا اختي بس لا نستطيع ان نأكد كلامك دون برهان او دليل 

اما بناءا على كلامك فهذا ليس مصدر 
اذهبي الى الكنائس و شوفي كمية المسلمين الذين هناك 
يطلبون الشفاء 
لو كان كلامك صح ما كنا شفناهم هناك 
و مش بس هيك و ع التلفاز كمان
بس كلم الشخص ليس مصدر و ليس برهان في ادلة منطقية و علمية و دينية 
اما عن كلام الشخص لا يعتبر دليل


----------

